

Analysis vs Algebra predicts eating corn? (2010) - coldtea
http://bentilly.blogspot.com/2010/08/analysis-vs-algebra-predicts-eating.html

======
m0nastic
Here's the comments from last time this article was posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4368858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4368858)

(I'm not saying it shouldn't be posted again, I just thought people might want
to see the prior discussion)

~~~
joel_perl_prog
Aww. I missed it. I'm not a mathematician, but did a BA Math. Algebra. Rows.
However, vi for life. And I like Perl and Lisp. Lately I've grown to accept
those fingernail clippings in my oatmeal.

------
silentvoice
Analysis, but of course have to know my algebra for what I do. I definitely
prefer analysis.

Don't eat corn, use vim, program mainly with Haskell and C.

It's hard to describe the differences between algebraists and analysts. For
example when I look at a polynomial I see a "function as set of ordered pairs"
which has some special smoothness properties and some great approximation
theory. When an algebraist looks at a polynomial they see a symbolic object,
more akin to the "function as a rule." Maybe this is why algebra is so popular
amongst other functional programmers.

------
j2kun
It's something that wouldn't be hard to test: just take a few polls at the
prominent algebra/analysis conferences.

------
tel
Algebraicist, but I eat corn in discrete rings. Or just cut off the kernels
with a knife.

------
pcmonk
Wow. I much prefer algebra, and it never even occurred to me to eat corn in a
spiral.

On the other hand, I'm a Lisp guy, and I use vim.

------
dropit_sphere
Magazine quizzes for nerds.

------
ggchappell
Algebra & rows here. :-)

